
New ASP.NET Dynamic Data Support (Scaffolding) - luccastera
http://weblogs.asp.net/scottgu/archive/2007/12/14/new-asp-net-dynamic-data-support.aspx
======
DarrenStuart
I am looking forward to the release of 3.5. Its gonna make my life even
easier. Anyone else looking forward to this release...

